# يسر مركز انتي بالدمام (حي الاتصالات)عن عروض قسم للرياضة (جيم)



## مسوقة26 (25 مارس 2012)

*يسر مركز انتي بالدمام (حي الاتصالات)*

*عن عروض قسم للرياضة (جيم)*

*




*
باشراف مدربات متخصصات 
*تمارين (سويدية+ايروبيك +يوجا) + تمارين عالاجهزه*

خدمــات اضافيـــة
اخذ المقاسات و الوزن ومتابعة العضوه
اعطاء العضوه نظام غذائي مناسب

*باسعار مغرية *
الاشتراك شهر كامل ب 300 ريال


*للحجز او الاستفسارِِِِِ/ 038411149* 
0535655879​
لا نحلل رجل يتصل للاستفسار او السوال نهائيا حتى لو رسائل​


----------

